# New here and new TT owner



## marty2608 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi all 
My names martin and I'm from Norfolk in the UK and I'm new here and new to owning an Audi TT as last week I bought my first Audi TT it's a Mk1 1.8T Quattro 225BHP metalic blue with genuine 40,000 miles on the clock and I love it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Martin, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## marty2608 (Jan 13, 2014)

Cheers hoggy will post some pics as soon as I get a chance


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome Marty.

Genuine 40k wow that's low well done.

I look forward to seeing the pics.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marty2608 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep its on a X plate year 2000 with genuine 40,000 and just 2 previous owners


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome Martin, sounds like a good find!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Martin, welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome Marty, low miles , only 2 previous owners, sounds great. Enjoy your car.
Cheers Gav.


----------



## marty2608 (Jan 13, 2014)

Cheers thanks for the welcome, will post pics soon, yes hope it is a good find all checked out as 100% genuine so far 
First owner for 10 years in centre of London so never done many miles and serviced regularly belts changed at 33,000 so fingers crossed things are good, seems to be a good genuine low mileage unmolested car


----------



## marty2608 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hopefully if this works you will be able to see some pics of my new toy fingers crossed here goes

[/url[URL=http://s60.photobucket.co...t.com/albums/h37/marty2608/IMG_7261.jpg[/IMG]
[/url[URL=http://s60.photobucket.co.../albums/h37/marty2608/Audi/IMG_7240.jpg[/IMG]
[/url[URL=http://s60.photobucket.co.../albums/h37/marty2608/Audi/IMG_7241.jpg[/IMG]
[/url[URL=http://s60.photobucket.co.../albums/h37/marty2608/Audi/IMG_7242.jpg[/IMG]
[/url[URL=http://s60.photobucket.co.../albums/h37/marty2608/Audi/IMG_7244.jpg[/IMG]
[/url[URL=http://s60.photobucket.co...37/marty2608/Audi/IMG_7247-Version2.jpg[/IMG]
[/url[url=http://s60.photobucket.co.../albums/h37/marty2608/Audi/IMG_7249.jpg[/IMG]
[/url[URL=http://s60.photobucket.co.../albums/h37/marty2608/Audi/IMG_7253.jpg[/IMG]
[/url[URL=http://s60.photobucket.co.../albums/h37/marty2608/Audi/IMG_7255.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Not sure what you've done but it isn't working. :?


----------



## marty2608 (Jan 13, 2014)

is it now please say yes [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I can see some pics but not others :?


----------



## marty2608 (Jan 13, 2014)

sorry guys I've tried to post 8 pictures as I've done before on other forums don't know whats gone wrong this time doh


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

marty2608 said:


> sorry guys I've tried to post 8 pictures as I've done before on other forums don't know whats gone wrong this time doh


I can see eight just looks to be one missing at the top


----------



## marty2608 (Jan 13, 2014)

yeah i noticed that don't know what happened there :roll:


----------

